# 62272



## cehdah (Oct 15, 2009)

Our Dr's are asking if there is a E&M for followup on the lumbar drain? Anyone?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 15, 2009)

62272 has zero (0) global days.  If it's medically necessary, you could charge for a follow up office visit.  We have had patient's were the spinal puncture didn't completely alleviate the problem and an office visit was needed to address the patient's condition.


----------



## cehdah (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you that was a big help!!!


----------

